# Best-tasting dog food, in YOUR (not your dog's) opinion?



## Sloth (Jul 29, 2008)

I can't be the only one who tries a few kibbles after cracking open a fresh bag of dog food.

My personal favorite has to be Taste of the Wild: High Prairie. It's DELICIOUS. I would grab a handful when I was hungry just to much on it. I've never tasted Bison before, and somehow I doubt this food tastes like bison, but....wow.

What's your favorite?


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Admit it...you're a shape-shifter too.


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

That's... really weird lol!
jk

Hmm, we have High Prairie... you *almost* have me curious. Too bad not curious enough.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Lol, I've tasted more dog foods then I'd care to admit. When we were bored at the shelter, the group of volunteers I was with used to dare each other to try different types of dog food/treats. It was weird 

That said, I don't really have a 'favorite' kibble. Most of them taste the same to me...sort of like a salty, bland, cracker. Admittedly I've never tasted Taste of the Wild though, lol.

In the canned food department however, the Merrick food seriously looks like stuff YOU would eat for dinner. When I used to give it to Dakota for the occasional special thing, I always wanted to sneak a taste. Especially the flavors such as 'Thanksgiving Dinner' that have a ton of veggies and big chunks of meat in them.


----------



## Sloth (Jul 29, 2008)

....HUH. I was SURE most other people would have tasted their dog's food...it's not "disgusting", it shouldn't be something you'd have to DARE someone to taste! It's their food, not their poop!

I don't like canned dog food - even that Merrick stuff, with the full pieces of turkey and chicken and veggies - it has a sort of "gel" in it which throws the taste of everything off.

I do enjoy the Merrick dry food - their bags have individual kibble types which all taste different. 

But nothing beats TOTW High Prairie...to whoever has a bag already - TRY IT. As long as it isn't dry and stable, it will be better than popcorn - trust me!


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Sloth said:


> ....HUH. I was SURE most other people would have tasted their dog's food...it's not "disgusting", it shouldn't be something you'd have to DARE someone to taste! It's their food, not their poop!


Oh I try all Dakota's foods too - we just used to dare to have fun  It's not exactly common practice to go around trying the foods we got in lol.

I think we've actually had a thread like this in the past...there are definitely others roaming around the boards that are guilty of sampling


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

Actually, I think cheap kibble IS disgusting- full of crap and byproducts. I would never EVER taste that stuff! 

But an organic "human grade" kibble I might, if it was processed in a plant that only processed human grade foods. Otherwise bacteria and what else the same machine might process would concern me.


----------



## Kina_A (Jun 8, 2009)

I have to admit I have tasted Kina's food when she was on Royal Canin, only because it smelt like cinnamon and I wanted to see what it tasted like. It didn't taste like Cinnamon, and it did leave a weird after taste in my mouth.

I didn’t' care for the smell of MediCal Gastro formula. I found it smelt like cod liver oil.

I haven't tasted California Naturals Lamb Meal and rice yet. That's what Kina and Sadie are currently eating.


----------



## SkizzyWildCard (May 10, 2009)

Taste your dogs kibble..hmm I used to eat my dog Lucky's food when I was a kid...it came in different colors. 

Hm, Lauren's eating Wellness for Puppies...*takes a piece and eats it* It's just dry, tastes like dog food xD Not salty at all. I can't quite name what it tastes like but it's not horrible, or bad.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I've tasted a few.

Royal Canin mini puppy 33 (what my dog came with) - tastes like blood and fat, a bit bitter

Innova puppy - tastes like chicken fat 

Wellness super5mix puppy - chicken fat and a bit dryer and grosser than Innova, a little bloody

Orijen 6 fish - fishy and a little grainy but not bad

I always try each dog food I get (never Iams, Beneful or anything with by-products. That's a little scary)

Edit: My next bag will either be EVO red meat or Blue Buffalo Wilderness. They're supposed to be pretty tasty.

By the way the Wellness Wellbites and PureRewards treats taste really good. When I'm really hungry, I contemplate actually eating some.


----------



## Kina_A (Jun 8, 2009)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> By the way the Wellness Wellbites and PureRewards treats taste really good. When I'm really hungry, I contemplate actually eating some.



Really are they good. They smell good. I've got some, i'll have to taste them.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Kina_A said:


> Really are they good. They smell good. I've got some, i'll have to taste them.


I have the salmon and lamb formula. They smell very smokey and taste like mutton but not salty.


----------



## emily445455 (Apr 8, 2008)

I will never eat my dogs food, lol. 

But I have a feeling both my favorite and my dogs favorite food is table food


----------



## Kina_A (Jun 8, 2009)

emily445455 said:


> I will never eat my dogs food, lol.


Really? Unless it was Kibbles and bits, I wouldn't taste it either, but it's quality food, so there's nothing to be scared of.



Michiyo-Fir said:


> I have the salmon and lamb formula. They smell very smokey and taste like mutton but not salty.


Yep that's the one I have too! It smells awsome!!


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

I guess I'm the weirdo here because the thought of eating kibble makes me want to gag. lol I have to hold my breath even opening the bag to feed my dogs. I just don't like the smell of any of them at all. Fish and lamb are the worst.


----------



## emily445455 (Apr 8, 2008)

Kina_A said:


> Really? Unless it was Kibbles and bits, I wouldn't taste it either, but it's quality food, so there's nothing to be scared of.


Really really. Don't some dog foods make you sick? 

Bleck, even if they can't...the thought of it just sounds so gross.


----------



## Kina_A (Jun 8, 2009)

The good quality dry stuff doesn't. Now I've done a lot of research on dog food and the low quality food do scare me and yeah do make me sick. I figured if I'm watching what I put into my body, I have to find a good quality food that I would be willing to eat myself for my dogs.

Now, I don't know if I'd be able to eat the canned stuff, I guess it would taste like paté.


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

emily445455 said:


> I will never eat my dogs food, lol.


I'm with ya on that... nothing about dry kibble appeals to me. I don't care how good the ingredients are lol!


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

emily445455 said:


> Really really. Don't some dog foods make you sick?
> 
> Bleck, even if they can't...the thought of it just sounds so gross.


LOL, well I wouldn't make a habit of eating ANY dog food - but tasting one or two kibbles isn't going to push you over the edge 

I can totally understand NOT wanting to do it though. I've only ever tried something like one kibble at a time, out of sheer curiosity.


----------



## EXBCMC (Jul 7, 2007)

that's funny. someone mentioned when they were a kid they ate dog food that came in colors. i did too. it was called walter kendals fives. five diff colors and flavors. 
our dogs eat better than most humans


----------



## Billiie (Jan 16, 2008)

I used to eat my cats food when I was little LOL.. I haven't tried my dogs food though.. now I'm interested.. haha. Dugan eats TOTW Salmon and Sarge eats Legacy puppy food.. haha.


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

lmao this interesting topic .. I've tried one or two they're tastless, and tastless things I dunno how a dog would find it good to eat lol 

I had a little boy tasted one of the flavored treats, he giggled thought it tasted like butterscotch rofl

Now the canned food are another story I'm afraid to try it!


----------



## yooper_at_heart (Aug 23, 2006)

I tried Science Diet I/D canned when my doxie had an obstruction and compared it to Eagle Pack canned. And I thought I was the only one crazy enough to try it......


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Oog, the thought of it makes me gag. I don't know why; they eat a decent-quality food, and it doesn't smell too bad. But I'm weird with foods anyway. A lot of human foods make me gag, too (like squash). A long time ago I tried a small part of a Milkbone. It just tasted like Play-Doh. But Milkbones don't have a lot of meat in them. I would expect a decent kibble to taste meatier.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Sloth said:


> My personal favorite has to be Taste of the Wild: High Prairie. It's DELICIOUS. I would grab a handful when I was hungry just to much on it. I've never tasted Bison before, and somehow I doubt this food tastes like bison, but....wow.


Err... please tell me you're joking with me. I've asked my sister to sample Trent's food (she does it anyway just for fun), and she's pronounced them "tasteless" "a bit too salty" "okay" or "gross", but never "DELICIOUS". 

Trent's only eaten Orijen and Nutro (from his breeder), and I'd pick Orijen by the smell. As for treats... hotdogs and meatballs ARE delicious!  And string cheese.


----------



## Sloth (Jul 29, 2008)

There's just something about TOTW High Prairie that I really, really like. 

For treats, did anyone try those Carvers? I think they're made from Purina or some gross brand, but the beef-flavored ones smell exactly like beef jerky....and, yes, they TASTE like beef jerky, too. I think, over the time our dogs had them, I ate at least half the bag. 

I really dislike fish, so I tend not to eat any fish-based formulas. Although, when I opened my first premium bag of food (TOTW Pacific Stream) and this FISH smell wafted out, I HAD to eat a few kibbles. They looked so tasty - dark brown, an irregular triangle shape - I had to try some. It was almost *thrilling* to eat this tasty-looking kibble of dog food, and be confronted with my arch-enemy, FISH. I'd never encountered that in a dog food before. It made me feel better about feeding it to our dogs, heh.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

One time when I was little I went to the little country store where we got our cat food at and when we checked out with the cans of friskies the cashier told us a story about a 70 year old guy who would come in and buy cans and cans of friskies. Then one day the old man asked why his tuna had a picture of a cat on the label . Hopefully that's just a silly old tale. Me and my brother tried friskies once and it taste like chicken broth, then we got a 3 hour lecture on bacteria and where cat food was manufactured from my dad. I have to admit I do make my way through the occasional bowl of Innova or Wellness. When I need a burst of energy I fill up with a little Just for puppy wellness, JK!  I've never really tried dog food. I believe Hallie shouldn't eat anything I wouldn't eat, but that only goes for the ingredients.  I do smell her dog food when I used to rotate to a new kind or flavor she'd never tried. My cousins got gourmet dog treats that looked like little colored cookies, we each dared each other to try one. They tasted like really stale animal crackers.


----------



## Kina_A (Jun 8, 2009)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> By the way the Wellness Wellbites and PureRewards treats taste really good. When I'm really hungry, I contemplate actually eating some.



You're right, they're not bad at all!!


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

I've been curious. Sometimes when I eat Captain Crunch cereal, I think - that looks just like a kibble.

ANYWAY

I haven't tried any of Wally's Innova yet. It just doesn't smell like it's good. I don't know why he thinks it smells good. Oh well - guess his nose smells something in it that I don't.

As far as treats go - I think I'd be more likely to try an Innova kibble than a dog treat. Most of them smell so strongly that it turns me off of even considering it. 

Of course, the one gift sample I got with the last order of Innova didn't smell at all, and feels like foam (or maybe corkboard) as it's a dried chicken patty for dogs. He LOVES the thing. Been using it to train him with. Again, no smell to me at all, but he sniffed it and then devoured it and loves them. I have NO desire to eat anything that feels like foam! LOL


----------



## lightforce18 (May 6, 2009)

I dont think I will ever try yogis food. His Wellness biscuits smell very good lol.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I hae only tried the Wellness Pure rewards. The ingredients were so similar to jerky and it SMELLED like jerky. Anyways, it has a weird texture to it, but it tastes okay. Can't get past the texture.

I had one piece of kibble once accidentally (long story). It was very bland.


----------



## KarliMom (Jan 7, 2009)

Karli eats TOTW we have all of them but I would never eat any of them sorry but thats just to gross .


----------



## flipgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

yooper_at_heart said:


> I tried Science Diet I/D canned when my doxie had an obstruction and compared it to Eagle Pack canned. And I thought I was the only one crazy enough to try it......



So which one was better?

I tasted a dog biscuit once and it was so tasteless, I was flabbergasted at how dogs would eat them. My friend used to taste test Kiri's kibble when she ate it. He said Innova tasted mostly like liver. Ewwww. Although, after watching a program on the pet food industry, I don't think I would dare.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

well I put their food in my mouth frequintly (For training) but I've never actually crunched down. hmmm....


----------



## waterkeeper03 (Aug 18, 2009)

LOL.. this thread is great. here's a few for you...
In order to convince a customer at work, I poured a half can of Natural Balance Irish Potato soup into a bowl, heated it in the micro and finished it. NOT BAD!

I also fried a natures variety beef medalion in a pan and gave it a try.. didn't finish it.

I used to chop Natural balance rolls on the counter and train the dog (sit, lay) while i was cooking. christmas time, around the delivery of the the Swiss Colony order, my roomate walked into the kitchen, thought the rolls were swiss colony sausages, and I let him eat 4 pieces before I told him


----------



## frillint (Jul 12, 2009)

I tried dog food when I was little. My boyfried tried one of my dogs natural treats that smells like apples. MMMMMM they smell good, but he said they were bland. MY dogs food has no by-products all good stuff so I could try it... chicken soup for the senior dog lovers soul.


----------



## ipreferpi (May 9, 2009)

Wellness Core...tastes like roast turkey

Avoderm Lamb, Pinnacle Trout and Potatoe, and Natural Balance Fish and Sweet Potato all just kinda' taste like bland crackers.

I work in a dog food store, when I tell the customers this...they kinda' look at me funny. Good to know I'm not alone.


----------



## baorb (Mar 14, 2009)

I have never thought about tasting dog food. 
Some do smell good.


----------



## Kina_A (Jun 8, 2009)

Willowy said:


> A long time ago I tried a small part of a Milkbone. It just tasted like Play-Doh. But Milkbones don't have a lot of meat in them. I would expect a decent kibble to taste meatier.


Ya know, I always thought Milkbones smelt like Play-Doh. Just knowing now that it actually tastes like that would explain why my dog Sadie has never liked them and has always turned her nose to them.

I thought all these years that she didn't like cookie-like treats, so I never bothered buying them, until just a month ago I bought some California Natural Health bars for Kina and dropped one on the ground and Sadie ate it right up.

I haven't tasted them, but find they smell like oatmeal cookies.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Sloth said:


> There's just something about TOTW High Prairie that I really, really like.
> 
> .


That is good to know. My dogs eat that and they really like it as well. I will take your word for it though. Truth is, I couldn't afford to get addicted to TOTW. Especially if it tastes like Popcorn. I eat enough of that stuff to feed a small country. I would hate to start ordering an extra bag of dogfood just for me to munch on. ha ha


----------



## coby09Jan15 (Aug 19, 2009)

i still have not developed a taste for any dog food yet!!!


----------



## Mom2Furkids (Jul 2, 2009)

The dog wouldn't let me try her food. Perhaps it has something to do with the fact I wouldn't let her try so called people food.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Lol, I thought I was the only one! I haven't tried Basil's TotW, though. We currently have the Wetlands formula, but next time we get Prairie I'll try it! Personally, my favorite dog treats are the ones I make myself! I recently made him some chicken treats, and they taste like crackers and chicken jerky. We got him canned Blue Wilderness a while back, and it smells exactly like a chicken salad sandwich, but tastes sort of like mildly chicken-y dough or biscuit batter or something. We also just the other day bought some Cesar Grilled Chicken Flavor Softies treats, you know, the ones that look like a paw-print with a darker paw print inside? Well, they smell like chicken, but they taste like play-dough, lol! They're not that great for him, but they're the only chewy training treat without corn in it that I could find at Petsmart.


----------



## LilMissSunshine (Nov 1, 2008)

Well when we just got kenya, she had worms and coccidia and such and we had to give her this NASTY powder medicine.. we tried putting it in everything to make her eat it and she just wouldn't, until we tried beneful in those little tupperware looking things. 
beneful is probably the nastiest food for dogs, but she loved it and ate it up lol 

not to worry, she only ate it long enough to finish her medicine


----------



## phoebespeople (May 27, 2009)

I'm sorry, but there is something wrong with this thread!
Think about what is in kibble and where it comes from! It is rendered animal by-products. Rotton, diseased, euthenised, discarded animal parts from human food production rendered down with high heat to make a protien sludge, mixed with fillers, and extruded out of a machine, sprayed with rendered animal fat and salt, and sealed in a bag with preservatives! It doesn't matter what company name is on the bag either, IT ALL COMES FROM THE SAME FEW OUTSOURCED MANUFACTURERS!!! We shouldn't be feeding it to our dogs let alone tasting it ourselves. It is beyond gross, it's absolutely revolting! 
Once agian, I'm sorry. Dog kibble may not kill your dog, at least not right away, but we should be doing everything in our power to feed our dogs real food, that isn't extruded out of a machine in a factory. And we should definitely not be tasting commercially made dog kibble.
If anyone has question about feeding a raw diet to thier dogs, I'll be happy to answer any questions.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

phoebespeople said:


> I'm sorry, but there is something wrong with this thread!
> Think about what is in kibble and where it comes from! It is rendered animal by-products. Rotton, diseased, euthenised, discarded animal parts from human food production rendered down with high heat to make a protien sludge, mixed with fillers, and extruded out of a machine, sprayed with rendered animal fat and salt, and sealed in a bag with preservatives! It doesn't matter what company name is on the bag either, IT ALL COMES FROM THE SAME FEW OUTSOURCED MANUFACTURERS!!! We shouldn't be feeding it to our dogs let alone tasting it ourselves. It is beyond gross, it's absolutely revolting!
> Once agian, I'm sorry. Dog kibble may not kill your dog, at least not right away, but we should be doing everything in our power to feed our dogs real food, that isn't extruded out of a machine in a factory. And we should definitely not be tasting commercially made dog kibble.
> If anyone has question about feeding a raw diet to thier dogs, I'll be happy to answer any questions.


I'm feeding Orijen and I believe it's good enough for both people and dogs to eat. I know raw is the best, but I'm unable to do it right now from finding meat sources to creating a balanced diet. I DO believe there are some kibble that is good and won't slowly kill my dog. I've even tried most of the kibble that my dog eats. Since it's good enough for me, I believe it's good enough for her.


----------



## phoebespeople (May 27, 2009)

Orijen brand and Acana brand pet foods are made by Champion Pet Foods in Morinville Alberta, about 40 Km north of Edmonton. They certianly have access to a lot of fresh meat products in that part of the world. If their marketing information isn't stretching the truth, they might get my vote for acceptable kibble. I wonder what they feed their dogs? And I wonder if they would taste their their own kibble?


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

phoebespeople said:


> Orijen brand and Acana brand pet foods are made by Champion Pet Foods in Morinville Alberta, about 40 Km north of Edmonton. They certianly have access to a lot of fresh meat products in that part of the world. If their marketing information isn't stretching the truth, they might get my vote for acceptable kibble. I wonder what they feed their dogs? And I wonder if they would taste their their own kibble?


I haven't heard any problems with it at least. I trust only food companies that have their own plants instead of importing meat and/or fish, etc. from places like China, etc.


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

I have tried a Wellness Wellbar (or whatever they are called) and it was good, though a bit more bland than I expected. Certainly edible, though.

I also tried a chunk of Natural Balance Roll, in the Lamb formula. Man, that was gristly and greasy... I couldn't get past the texture, I honestly can't remember what it tasted like.

Now, my DH is a connisseur (though he can't eat anything with chicken, turkey, or fish as he is allergic):

Natural Balance Lamb: greasy, and the taste was not memorable

Charlee Bears cheese and egg: they taste just like goldfish crackers, actually quite good!

Innova EVO red meat kibble: salty and powdery... almost no taste

Bulk Barn Cheese Dog Treats: stale cheese cracker and bland

Benny Bully Freeze-Dried Liver: dry and bland liver

We also got a sample of "Natural Dog Cookies" once that he swears tasted just like shortbread... they were sweet and everything.

Because everything is so bland, DH can't figure out WHY Libby is so food motivated! Now we know why she goes nuts for cheese and hotdog!


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Squeeker said:


> We also got a sample of "Natural Dog Cookies" once that he swears tasted just like shortbread... they were sweet and everything.


I could believe it. I've tasted a few treats that would have basically passed for human cookies.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Squeeker said:


> Because everything is so bland, DH can't figure out WHY Libby is so food motivated! Now we know why she goes nuts for cheese and hotdog!


Lol, I know! Everything dog treat/food I've ever eaten tastes SO bland. I think maybe they focus more on the smell than the taste, though. They usually don't even give enough time to taste it, anyways! 

Also, have you seen that human-grade jerky for dogs? I saw it and I wanted it for myself, lol!! Looked like it cost even more, though 


phoebespeople: My philosophy is, if it's not good enough for me, it's not good enough for my dog. If I like it.. that's another story, lol!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

I don't know about taste, but if I'm cutting up Natural Balance food rolls to use as treats and haven't eaten in the last hour or so, it smells really yummy...

Fortunately there's just enough of an undercurrent of "dog food smell" that it's not hard to go find myself some other food instead lol


----------



## rileysmommy (Jan 4, 2010)

Sorry, wrong thread!


----------



## Quail (Feb 1, 2010)

I remember sampling my cat's kibble when I was really young, and thinking it tasted disgusting. We didn't know the first thing about animal nutrition, and I believe we fed Mainstay for a long time... so I'm not surprised it tasted like mouldy cardboard.

I've tasted very few dog kibbles, but treats are a different story. My favorites are PureBites Cheese (bland but definitely cheesy) and Lucky Dog Biscuits. LDB are so yummy... I tried the BBQ Chicken & Sweet Potato and Cheddar Cheese & Roasted Garlic. They're dry, but they smell amazing and taste great. 

The local store stopped carrying them, but all the dogs in my family love them, so I've continued to buy them online.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Lol, rileysmommy! Good thing you bumped this up.. I haven't read it before. Sounds interesting.. I've never tried any of Cadence's food, it's a little disgusting to me, but I've tried to pay friends to try LOL.. I got one of them to taste a doggie liver cake. She only had some of the icing though, boo. Tastes like regular icing apparently.


----------



## rileysmommy (Jan 4, 2010)

lucidity said:


> Lol, rileysmommy! Good thing you bumped this up.. I haven't read it before. Sounds interesting...



Hahah. Was actually going through the archives searching for info on TOTW and saw this thread. Could not stop laughing about it and mistakenly posted my answer to another question on here. 

Anyway, as for trying my dog's food, I have never done it and have had no desire to. Though after reading this, I tried a piece of organic dog biscuits I bought Riley from Three Dog Bakery and it tasted really bland and flavorless. Great smell though, like baked apples


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Lol! Yeah, you know, those treats really do smell good. Even those milkbones! My friend once tried a milkbone when she was little and said that it pretty much is completely tasteless. I wonder why dogs like them..

I've also never met a dog who didn't like Greenies. I should dare someone to try it.. haha.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Sep 20, 2009)

my dogs eat better than i do.
they eat TOTW and BB
I eat mac n cheese, and mc donalds.

I have tasted their dog food, and i couldnt taste much. it had a horrible texture and i spat it out.
i thought of trying the canned BB......
ummmmm, i might do that


----------



## Jordan S (Nov 21, 2009)

All i know is EVO is nasty


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

ruckusluvr said:


> my dogs eat better than i do.
> they eat TOTW and BB
> I eat mac n cheese, and mc donalds.


It's TRUE!! I eat microwave food and instant noodles... Cadence gets raw and EVO. Lol..

I'd actually rather taste kibble than canned food, though... Canned food sometimes looks pretty nasty.


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

I haven't tried their kibble. I do however get them carob chip treats. I will admit to trying them, they look, smell, and taste just like a chocolate chip cookie. The only difference is they are a bit harder than a normal chocolate chip cookie, taste wise though their spot on.

Most of my family has also tried them, my brother, gramma, fiance, aunt, uncle, and a few friends. They all agree. There is one friend in particular who will steal the carob chip cookies if they aren't put away.


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 27, 2007)

I just got up, went over to the dogs bowl and tried two kinds for you...

Natural Balance Ultra Premium small bites- bland, like I imagined dog food would taste.

Fromm Surf and Turf, I was worried, this stuff smells fishy... the same as the Natural Balance, a note of salt at first. 

I did not swallow btw...


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Lol, thanks for tasting them Cobalt... maybe I'll pluck up some courage and try some of Cadence's Orijen tomorrow........................... or not.

I wonder what'll happen to us if we were to try raw food? *shudder*


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Max eats raw food. Today he got tripas. Tripas are raw beef intestines. I am so not going to taste his food!

Sassy's food I would taste. She gets cooked chicken, rice, pasta, chicken fat and sweet potato at the moment. Smells terrific but is unsalted. Probably be too bland and the rice and pasta are definitely way over cooked.


----------



## CutlersMommy (Jan 27, 2012)

I found this thread extremely interesting! I never thought to taste my dog's food. Some of it, like Merrick's canned foods, do smell and look good! 

I am a fairly new 'small dog' owner. I've had pets at different stages of my life, the longest being an outside housed 'chowlee' (Chow and Collie- the most beautiful and intelligent dog ever) who had a stomach of steel. He could eat anything -- any dog food, table scraps, the dead squirrel he found, etc. NEVER had any problems with him, never went to the vet for anything besides his annual shots and neutering. He lived to be 16 years old before dying in a farming accident. 

Now I have a Hava-poo (Havanese and Poodle) and a Malti-poo (Maltese & Poodle), I am learning what all the fuss is about dog food! One doesnt want to eat anything but table food and gets constipated all the time, the other one eats only his kibble (Merrick) and has diarreha all the time. I've spent hours and days trying to figure out what to feed the two of them that they will both like. 

most of this thread was from 2009 & 2010. Now that its 2012 -- is there any updates on dog foods that anyone feels is 'the best tasting' for small dogs w/ picky appetites?


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 27, 2007)

I got an email that you posted, haven't been here in ages. Try Fromm five star. Good food and most like it. You can go from the chicken to the pork to the duck etc without much tummy upset so they get a new food every few months. It is made in Wisconsin so you know it's safe. 

I'd start with Chicken ala veg. All dogs love new food and then get used to it and don't want it, that's normal. Well maybe not all dogs but many. If you put it down they'll eventually eat it. My small dogs free feed, eat whenever and both are healthy weights. Little dogs don't always eat all at once and while some will overeat, some won't. 

Remember to change foods slowly 

Also, canned pumpkin is great for both constipation and diarrhea. I always have some on hand. A tablespoon in the AM and one in the PM when bothered works great. I use it when switching foods as a preventative. 

Good luck!


----------



## Sloth (Jul 29, 2008)

My favorite is still Taste of the Wild: High Prairie. You can be sure that I'll still take a few nibbles when feeding Belle.

I think any fish-based kibble is pretty gross, but I don't like fish!


----------



## CutlersMommy (Jan 27, 2012)

I picked up a bag of TOTW yesterday but it was the roasted lamb formula. Is the "High Prairie" better tasting?


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

lol cant say I have tasted very many kibbles, but I do have a smell issues lol, I will admit I have a bit of a guilty pleasure...with Royal Canin dog foods, I LOVE the smell, I could sit around all day just sniffing handfuls of the stuff(at work, my dogs dont eat the stuff lol)  I cant help it, it just smells sooo good!


----------

